# Rehoming Grace



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hi, twyla, no personal experience here, but i googled just chihuahua rescue for ny and here's the page that came up. 

https://www.google.com/search?q=chihuahua+rescue+ny&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8


----------

